# ******* soap recipe



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought I'd post this for those who'd like to get their feet wet in the wonderful world of blender soaps. And there is also a chance I may get banned from here in the near future and never have the chance to share this with all of you. So without further ado here's the most groundshaking information and formula you'll ever get without tortureing someone for it first. The recipe is pretty simple, all ingredients can be purchased at finer grocery stores. Here goes, remember this has been my most closely guarded secret and I'm an old guy with lots of secrets. Just telling you all this to let you know how important this formula is to me.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

WELL IT ANSWERS MY QUESTION ON WHY YOU GET BANDED FROM PLACES SO EASY! :viking:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Oops, got drawed off and posted without checking it. Getting pretty feeble these days. Anyway here it is, 10 oz Walmart brand meat/veg shortning, 4 oz coconut oil, 1oz Olive oil and 1oz Castor oil. You can make substitutions about anywhere, just run everything through a lye calculator. Like if you want more bubbles drop an oz or 2 of shortning and use that amount more in Coconut oil. This recipe makes just enough bubbles to keep me interested in bathing and keeps the price down for this chincy *******. Coconut oil has dang near doubled in price the last 2 years.!At the rate of inflation I'll soon be forced to take a second part time job just to keep up. This is going to seriously cut into my fishing, hunting and hobbie time. What's an honest man to do? I use 7 oz of liquid and 2.3 oz of lye. If you're just tuning in, go to a thread about blender soap and follow what's been posted there to keep from having a batch seize. You can also drop the olive and castor oils and add more shortning and/or coconut. I always use castor, it adds so much to a bar, that even my leathery, scar tissued skin can tell the difference. And deer tallow makes an excellent sub for shortning. Cures to a hard long lasting bar. I get the deer tallow off my deer every fall hunting season. ???, that didn't sound just right, I shoot the deer first. Then I carve the tallow off them and render it. That's better. Also if you use 2 oz of castor or all cream instead of water, extend the cure time. Like to two weeks before you unmold, the soap stays gummy longer and needs time to dry out. All milk seems to work OK. Just be sure it's at the icy stage before adding lye. I usually dissolve the lye in 5 oz of water. Then add 2 oz cream to the oils that are in the blender and mix. I also add fragrance at this time also. Then add lye solution, mix and pour. That's how I do it, actually this is the "lazy man's" way of making soap. I do have a secret "*******" way which is far eaiser but I don't think the ladies here will appreciate the method just yet. The recipe remains the same though. Hope this helps.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

deer tallow...you mean this stuff?










lol, she had a bubble-butt.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

That's it, good stuff. Have any of you tried mutton tallow? I read where that makes a hard bar.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ladies, I just tried a bar of this made with solid whipping cream. I never done that before. Always a water/cream mixture. Wow! I'll be bathing 2-3 times per month now. The bar itself is still abit on the soft side. Do any of you know if that's a function of 100% cream? The soaps almost 3 weeks old. I also used an amber FO. I think it was called "Amber notes and Romance". I know what you're thinking,so just can it, OK. I've always wanted to smell amber, or something with it. I like it. I just won't be able to use where guys might smell it. It would be a big mistake bathing with it before our bi-weekly ******* [VFD] meetings.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

******* Soap would make a great brand name . . .


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ttt, tried and true. A little better bar than the economy recipe. For dodgesmama.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Bowdonkey, thanks for sharing your recipe with us. I love cream and a little aloe liquid my soap. Hope you don't get banned.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

linn said:


> Bowdonkey, thanks for sharing your recipe with us. I love cream and a little aloe liquid my soap. Hope you don't get banned.


The OP was 5 years ago. WOW, I can't believe I'm still alive let alone banned!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I never even noticed the post date. Glad you are still with us.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

linn said:


> I never even noticed the post date. Glad you are still with us.


Thank Angie for her tolerance!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ttt, for educational purposes. And I still ain't banned!


----------

